# Eddie Hobbs gives his side of the story in the Sunday Business Post



## Duke of Marmalade (7 Jan 2018)

Lengthy interview of Eddie Hobbs (remember him?)  in today's Business Post.  Mostly Shortie Syndrome stuff; he thinks the whole shooting gallery is a QE inflated bubble.  He recommends gold.


----------



## Leper (7 Jan 2018)

Did Eddie get paid for the article? Or, did he do it for free?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Jan 2018)

It’s an extraordinary piece (and not in a good way).

The worrying thing is that there are people who’ll heed the advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2018)

I bought the paper too specially for that article and I was very disappointed. 

I thought it would tell the inside story about Brendan Investments and he didn't say very much other than the company wasn't in too bad shape when he stepped down. 

Most of it was about his view of investing now.  Sell equities. Buy gold and "hunker down" assets. 

His view is as interesting as anyone else's.  I wouldn't dismiss him because his Brendan Investment calls were wrong. 

Brendan


----------



## delfio (7 Jan 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I thought it would tell the inside story about Brendan Investments and he didn't say very much other than the company wasn't in too bad shape when he stepped down.



 Now where did we hear that line before


----------



## KOW (7 Jan 2018)

Brendan I remember reading a book of his a few years back. The price of a barrel of the black stuff-oil was one of a number of themes Eddie spoke about. He simply called it the same way the Detriot property went. 
At no stage in my opinion has there been full disclosure and openness around Brendan Investments just flirting around the edges with lame excuses for unbelievable bad investments from a so called guru.
Todays  article is more of the same rubbish.


----------



## galway_blow_in (7 Jan 2018)

DCD said:


> Brendan I remember reading a book of his a few years back. The price of a barrel of the black stuff-oil was one of a number of themes Eddie spoke about. He simply called it the same way the Detriot property went.
> At no stage in my opinion has there been full disclosure and openness around Brendan Investments just flirting around the edges with lame excuses for unbelievable bad investments from a so called guru.
> Todays  article is more of the same rubbish.



Hobbs predicted oil would reach $250 per barell around 2010 , it was $150 per barell at the time

Maybe he had a fifty year timeline?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Jan 2018)

There is some seriously reckless stuff in there.

The idea that “equities are risky/bad” is nonsensical but is regularly pushed by lazy journalists. 

There’s talk of having all one’s money in gold and then reference to Trojan funds with 8% of their money in gold.

Hobbs is surprised to see any equities in his client’s investment plan (provided by a UK wealth manager). Yet no mention of the proportion.


----------



## KOW (7 Jan 2018)

Gordon I think I recall him pushing Gold hard and offering investors to invest through his company few years back. Again his timing was similar to the oil/Brendan investment brutal.
Also I think his e-mail address is gone from company contact page?


----------



## galway_blow_in (7 Jan 2018)

DCD said:


> Gordon I think I recall him pushing Gold hard and offering investors to invest through his company few years back. Again his timing was similar to the oil/Brendan investment brutal.
> Also I think his e-mail address is gone from company contact page?



He was talking gold in 2011 , as was constantine gurdiev and Jill Kerby, I used to like her until that call


----------



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2018)

Hello,

If there's one person I wish we could ship off to the moon on a single journey ticket, it's Eddie Hobbs...


Taylor Asset Management
Brendan Investments

At this stage, I feel it's time we didn't have to hear about his side of the story anymore and instead, just didn't have to hear from him at all.

There are plenty of good finance professionals and financial commentators available to do interviews, tv shows etc. without having to return to Eddie Hobbs time and time again.





Duke of Marmalade said:


> ....Mostly Shortie Syndrome stuff......







.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (8 Jan 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> If there's one person I wish we could ship off to the moon on a single journey ticket, it's Eddie Hobbs....


Would you settle for Cape Verde?


----------



## IdesofMarch (8 Jan 2018)

Brendan investments, I will say no more.


----------



## KOW (8 Jan 2018)

Around 2007 Ed was not taking on any new customers and passing on new clients to a company in Clonskeagh.
I found the service and advise from this company very poor.
I spoke to Eddie personally and voiced my concerns. I also asked was he receiving commission for referrals a question he did not answer. He asked me to forward the investment plan I had from Clonskeagh crowd and he would personally reveiw it.
I Forwarded it twice never heard anything again. Peoples champion


----------



## Galway21 (8 Jan 2018)

The article gave no useful background info on Brendan investments.  It was all generic bland stuff.  However, I did like his comment about _"Your capacity to really put your cock on the block when everyone is racing to the door". _ I wonder if Eddie knew what was coming down the tracks in terms of a liquidation and decided to exit so that his balls were as far away from the bacon slicer as possible!!!


----------



## Palerider (8 Jan 2018)

I'm not a fan of Eddie, I'm neutral really, he found a niche, tv loved him as he stated the obvious to people trying to make ends meet whilst the people were shocked to learn they overspend,  for a time he was a guru, he no longer is, for a time a fee based after dinner speaker, imagine.

Those same little people were the target for Brendan Investments with entry at €5000, a sum that won't get you much in a 2nd hand car, that was bizarre to me, I've commented on Detroit before and won't  go over that ground again here.

Investors small and large simply must do due diligence and monitor regularity after any financial investment decision is made, a nice shirt, a tv slot and a smart tie guarantees nothing.


----------



## Lokidun (8 Jan 2018)

Maybe try reading the book?


----------



## KOW (8 Jan 2018)

No offence Lokidum but a twenty euro donation to Jack and Jill with not redeem Eddie. From the above posts it would seem that a number of posters have read plenty of material written by Eddie over the years. The vast majority of the information/oponion so far off the mark that many a novice or poorly informed investor lost their shirt. Brendan Investments been the prime example. 250dollar barrels of oil 2010. Gold Gold Gold through his company 2011. The list goes on. Read some of his previous garbage.
Why has the full story on the Brendan Titanic never come out because Eddie does not want it to.


----------



## Lokidun (8 Jan 2018)

Gold, is suggested at no more than 10% of cash and it has done better than fiat currencies since the turn of the century. It lost the run of itself to the upside in 2012/13 but take that out and most people who held gold have done quite ok by buying it at reasonable prices. Holding some gold is not unreasonable if inflation takes a grip and the USD falls in relative value. Oil that’s different, it was squashed by over capacity when global demand fell after the crash but so too most commodities although that may now change as commodity prices rise.

The view that we all face a risk of another recycling of value falls from excessive debt and very cheap money, when interest rates rise isn’t exactly a radical thought. It is widely shared and planning for it is not unreasonable I would have thought.


----------



## Lokidun (8 Jan 2018)

Gold vs fiat currencies is in a long term run up and crypto currency is a direct challenge to fiat money. It might be helpful to google gold prices?


----------



## KOW (8 Jan 2018)

Post up a few pictures of the property bought in Detriot by the" property experts." I shiver to think I considered investing.
Follow this up with a few pictures of pensioners who attended the meetings god help them trying to recover some of their life savings.


----------



## Lokidun (8 Jan 2018)

Past prices matter


----------



## Leper (9 Jan 2018)

I must be honest and say that I attended two of Eddie's "open days" regarding investment. He's quite a showman and some of us on AAM are showmen to a certain extent too. One thing struck me in the information meetings was the the amount of people who hid themselves inside the pages of newspapers for whatever reason. Most of the attendees were taking Eddie seriously. Right enough much of the attendance were elderly or approaching retirment. To his credit Eddie plugged gold as an investment on which half  of the audience translated as shopping for gold jewellery. Amazing how many women pointed to the parts of the body they thought should be adorned with gold.

Daniel O'Donnell makes a good living by playing to the elderly. Why shouldn't Eddie? 

Some people lost heavily on the Brendan project. But, most of them seem to be taking it on the chin. Remember the moaning regarding the Eircom shares issue where every talk show on radio was full of investors who had a loss. The elderly seem not to be complaining. I think they deserve some kind of applause. They are not expecting the Irish taxpayer to bail them out. 

I note the taxpayer is still bailing out banks who are literally throwing people out of their homes. Something is wrong somewhere and our prisons are still too empty of bank people and former bank people who should be resident there for quite some time. I bet none of these suffered loss through Eddie Hobbs investments.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2018)

As this thread required heavy moderation, and with Leper's balanced and funny post, I am closing it.

Brendan


----------

